# From an un disclosed location



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is where I was hiding out this forth of July.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, peaceful looking.


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Now that is a get away pad!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

AAAAAAAHHHH!!!! It made me relax just from looking at the pic!!! :teeth:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Great looking get-away spot. I'm almost jealous :hot:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I can't think of a better place to be. It is my favorite place on earth. Here is to many more years fishing with Pops.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice! I was forced to go to the cement pond!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great view AZ.

SG it is the family meeting grounds. We use to have good cat fishing there. Zebra muscles move in and cleaned out the water. The cat fishing has never been the same. We still catch some channel cats but the flat heads have disappeared. The good news is the muscles seem to be dieing off so maybe the catfish fishing will get better.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

man that right there look like nirvana to me

your one lucky guy to be able to call that yours


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you. It is not mine. It's a family place. My great grandfather built it.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

AZ - Looks like about 120 degrees that day


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

My fourth was spent here.....Home Sweet Home

But I dreamed of a place like that, itz.......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SG that is the place. He was About 100 yards from where I took the photo.

Thanks JT.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice, wish I had a spot like that.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Very nice!! I spent my long weekend here!
View attachment 9261


View attachment 9262


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks very peaceful Varmintnv. I live in the city so...... If it were not for get aways like these..... I would go crazy.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

All its missing is the junkie nodding out next to the pole.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks very peaceful Varmintnv. I live in the city so...... If it were not for get aways like these..... I would go crazy. 

I know how ya feel!! I live and work in a city of 500,000 people. And in the last 10 yrs Commifornians have been moving here in droves. Driving up the cost of housing beyond what the average person can afford and the bas-tards have brought thier liberal crap with em!! I can't wait till I can get outta this hell hole and leave this insanity behind! Until then, these short getaways are all that keep me from landing in jail for a very long time!!


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------

